# Largest distance on a road sign?



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

Do you know it?


----------



## Vertigo (Oct 23, 2002)

I'd suspect somewhere in Australia...


----------



## Maarten (Nov 28, 2004)

maybe moskow somewhere in Siberia?


----------



## NorthGermany (Jun 2, 2005)

The largest I have seen was in Kirkenes / Norway - about 1070km to Narvik, but I am sure that is not the largest of the world


----------



## keylogger (Aug 28, 2005)

I live in Sacramento CA USA , there is a sign just west of Downtown Sacramento (in West Sacramento ,Its beginning pt.) for U.S Hwy 50 that states its ending point as 3073 miles away in Ocean City , Maryland USA .The sign is stolen very often here in Sac , and I hear its the same story in Maryland .


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

keylogger said:


> I live in Sacramento CA USA , there is a sign just west of Downtown Sacramento (in West Sacramento ,Its beginning pt.) for U.S Hwy 50 that states its ending point as 3073 miles away in Ocean City , Maryland USA .The sign is stolen very often here in Sac , and I hear its the same story in Maryland .


Wow 50 goes that far? I never would have thought it went past nevada (but then again, ive only used to to go to tahoe  ).


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

keylogger said:


> I live in Sacramento CA USA , there is a sign just west of Downtown Sacramento (in West Sacramento ,Its beginning pt.) for U.S Hwy 50 that states its ending point as 3073 miles away in Ocean City , Maryland USA .The sign is stolen very often here in Sac , and I hear its the same story in Maryland .


I was going to mention the same sign! :cheers:


----------



## UrbanFanatic! (Jul 5, 2005)

The longest Ive ever seen--

Cancun-1070 km..
In Mexico


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

The longest national highway in the world is the Trans-Canada, which is 4,860 miles long. I tried googling for road signs, but to no avail.

I would hope there are some with that distance on it.. someone's gotta have a sense of fun...


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

not entirely on topic, but heres a bizzare sight.. a collection of 22 000 road signs in the Yukon..


----------



## egm_ar (May 6, 2004)

This is at the southernmost city of the world, Ushuaia, Argentina.










It's about 3214 miles.

There was also a sign that indicated the distance to Alaksa, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, 5171, thats huge, whats the use of one of those signs? I've seen 499 miles on a sign before on I-75 in the U.S. Thats around 900km.


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

algonquin said:


> The longest national highway in the world is the Trans-Canada, which is 4,860 miles long. I tried googling for road signs, but to no avail.


Except for the fact that it isn't a national highway. The Trans-Canada Highway is under the sole jurisdiction of the provinces it goes through. The highway is in fact just a series of provincial highways unified by a common shield.

Cheers.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

There is a roadsign just north of Brisbane showing the distance to Cairns, i can't remember the exact distance, it's about 1600km. Both cities are in the same state.


----------



## JARdan (Aug 21, 2004)

sonysnob said:


> Except for the fact that it isn't a national highway. The Trans-Canada Highway is under the sole jurisdiction of the provinces it goes through. The highway is in fact just a series of provincial highways unified by a common shield.
> 
> Cheers.


Same applies to the interstates, no?


----------



## sbarn (Mar 19, 2004)

JARdan said:


> Same applies to the interstates, no?


Pretty much... the feds give the states money, which they spend on their own road projects.


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

probably not a longest distance sign, but in any case interesting. I recorded it in Derventa, in northern Bosnia and Herzegovina (probably friendly cities)


----------



## iMiros (Aug 21, 2009)

probably not a longest distance sign, but in any case interesting. I recorded it in Derventa, in northern Bosnia and Herzegovina (probably friendly cities)


----------



## aswnl (Jun 6, 2004)




----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Is that sign still there?


----------

